# House wax



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

Which one do you use?

What products have you used for comparison?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

dragula said:


> Which one do you use?
> 
> What products have you used for comparison?


Sunbrite sells one that I use.

http://sunbrite.stores.yahoo.net/suspwetwax.html


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> Sunbrite sells one that I use.
> 
> http://sunbrite.stores.yahoo.net/suspwetwax.html



Yowzers, that's pricey. I've used that before, but obtained it from a customer actually, and had no idea how much it cost.

I have been tinkering with my own formula that seems to be showing promise.


When I clean roofs, I treat with a solution of copper sulfate and a thinned-downed version of Armor-All.

I did my first roof with it 3 years ago, and not a spot of algae to be found. I will post more specific info if anyone shows an interest.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

So you put wax on the roof?So what is all about?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

dragula said:


> Yowzers, that's pricey. I've used that before, but obtained it from a customer actually, and had no idea how much it cost.
> 
> I have been tinkering with my own formula that seems to be showing promise.
> 
> ...


Not really. It is very concentrated and I only need 2 cups for 5 gallons of water and then down streamed at 8:1. I only use it for siding and windows. I bought a can last spring and still have some left from that.

When you are doing the roofs are you using the copper sulfate instead of sodium hypochlorite or in addition to? Are you applying the Armorall mix to the roof?


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

(For roofs)I use a mix of TSP, Surfactant, Borax and Chlorine 12.5% to clean, and the Armor-All/Copper Sulfate mix afterwards as a protectant.

(For houses)I tend to use a high ration of house wax when doing maintenance pressure cleanings, it helps saturate the stucco and bind up any chalk, effectively lengthening the life of the existing coating.

I'm not happy with the current product I use on house-washes, and am looking for an alternative/tinkering with formulating my own mix.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

this sounds interesting, and is completely new to me.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I know nothing will live in borax, they use it as a bug killer,mold killer,bacteria,anything that is alive it will kill.


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I know nothing will live in borax, they use it as a bug killer,mold killer,bacteria,anything that is alive it will kill.



I siphon it in my rinse mix on houses. It's an added selling point, and if you maintain the houses on a regular basis, makes for easier cleaning in the future.


PS John-Sorry I haven't called you, my phone has been dying around 3pm and by 7pm I'm into school work.

I'll get to you soon.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

dragula said:


> I siphon it in my rinse mix on houses. It's an added selling point, and if you maintain the houses on a regular basis, makes for easier cleaning in the future.
> 
> 
> PS John-Sorry I haven't called you, my phone has been dying around 3pm and by 7pm I'm into school work.
> ...


This a great example of the type of network that I refer to when people accuse this board of cliques. Its great when like-minded pros are able to help each other.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks Vermont: Don't know you very well, but I'm getting to.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

yes, im in constant contact with some guys that are hesitant to post here due to the petty one-upsmanship served up here daily by a small minority.


----------



## dragula (Nov 19, 2008)

I am not a Pro.

I'm just a Shmoe, regular Joe; A Hoe, bag of Blow, and I'm good to Go!!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

yes, im in constant contact with some guys that are hesitant to post here due to the petty one-upsmanship served up here daily by a small minority.


Please go and join them in the dark world and stay there. If you do not like the ( small minority) why hang around and insult people?


----------

